# should i put the plow on



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

its friday here in RI and im reading a few different forecasts some say ess than an inch and others say 1-2 im gonna be at my buddys house for the night should i take the plow or leave her at home?


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

Alright another s-10 with a plow!:salute: 

I put mine on just incase, it's not too bad to drive around with it on for few days.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Unless you're going a couple hours away from home I see no good reason to not put the plow on. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

What ever you do don't put the plow on and jinx everybody. I've got a brand new plow from last year that has never seen snow. It's burried in the corner of my garage, and I'm not looking it's way until the snow is starting to accumulate.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*All rain for us*

Boston south is all rain, perhaps a little slush. Nothing to really make any serious payup on!


----------



## Jderr (Jan 11, 2007)

this year dont put her on till snow starts accumulating


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

plowinzr2;354426 said:


> its friday here in RI and im reading a few different forecasts some say ess than an inch and others say 1-2 im gonna be at my buddys house for the night should i take the plow or leave her at home?


I wouldn't. We're not getting sh!t.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

In CT at noon they said 2 to 3 inches by morning starting after 9pm. Just 2 hours after that the snow started, a little earlier then they forcasted I would say. By 6pm they are saying maybe an inch by morning stopping by 3am. These guys can't even predict 12 hours ahead. I put my plow on anyway. At least it's a change of scenery in the driveway.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I did the same. ...Just raining here in wallingford tho :realmad: Waterbury is about 15minutes northwest and my friend there says they have about a 1/2 inch of snow and still coming down.and the staters are out. :angry:


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

well it is a start nothing to plow but Winter is here.
1/2 inch in Naugatuck what about the rest of CT


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

i have an 1/8" at my house in central mass....it's a start i guess


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I would definitly put your plow on your truck!!!! Then drive it off a bridge! Thats my feelings these days! We have nothing, and we are in North Dakota! Jeez!!! This is crazy!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

4x4Farmer;354830 said:


> I would definitly put your plow on your truck!!!! Then drive it off a bridge! Thats my feelings these days! We have nothing, and we are in North Dakota! Jeez!!! This is crazy!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha--at driving off the bridge...

No laughing matter when it comes to NO SNOW! :angry:


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dutchman I'm in Naugatuck. The town guys are out plowing the water on the road. It's rediculous. Well at least they are making some money.


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

yea i ended up grabbin the plow a lil while ago i saw the state trucks out so i figured ahh why not just to be safe, plus the plow looks too nice to sit home all year gotta get it out of there at least once


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

BPK63;354887 said:


> Dutchman I'm in Naugatuck. The town guys are out plowing the water on the road. It's rediculous. Well at least they are making some money.


Yah the been up and down the road at least 10 times and all that for 1/4 inch of snow


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well it looks like the weather guys blew it again. If the day before the storm they say 2 to 3 inches and I end up with 1/8 of one inch in my driveway that's pretty sad on their part.


----------

